# Charlie sings and accompanies himself on the Kong Wubba



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Another great thing about HVF: you can show your pictures and videos without worrying about being a pest about it. My latest (HD, 51MB, 1 min long):

[see Reply #4]


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I got a message that the link didn't work. Anyone else have a problem?

It was a video but with an unusual file type (.m2ts), which DropBox considered a "file". I changed it to .mts, which DropBox knows is a video and plays, rather than downloads.

Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't get it to work either, Bob. I get a message that says "404 -- We can't find what you're looking for."

Rats! Would love to see Charlie's video.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nope, getting same error message


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Rats - I get the 404, too. And when I go to DropBox & "Share", I get this, different, link (which works for me, but ...) 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z64j07szicvwo8q/Charlie sings.mts?dl=0

Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That latest link worked, Bob... YAY!

OMG! Charlie's singing is just adorable!! So, so cute... and Daisy just listens and enjoys. Charlie has quite a lovely singing voice. ;D ;D ;D Thanks for sharing. I'm sure I will watch it more than once.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah actually sat up from her nest of towels to hear Charlie's song. Thanks for posting!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha, that's hilarious. Scout also woke up and listened with lots of head tilting. When it ended she just stared at me as if to ask what the heck did we just watch.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've watched Charlie's video over and over again, whenever I want to smile! If you are going to watch it again, be sure to pay attention to Daisy's left ear during the first thirty seconds. It is so cute and funny!! ;D ;D ;D I've never heard Willie sing. He only does the Roo, Roo, Roo thing... but he's very good at that.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have heard some very interesting noises out of Dharma..... but that was awesome!
Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's pretty funny, he's definitely enjoying himself!!

I also have to say that you are a fantastic dog Dad to let him have such a wonderfully loud and annoying toy!! At my house, the squeaker on that may "accidentally" be ripped right out of it - especially if two dogs decided to chew on them simultaneously!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> ... If you are going to watch it again, be sure to pay attention to Daisy's left ear during the first thirty seconds. It is so cute and funny!! ...


I hadn't noticed that - it is cute and funny. Thanks for pointing it out.

Bob


----------

